# how old/tall is/was your child at 50 lbs?



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

this is a carseat related question. thanks!


----------



## alisonsvw (Jan 30, 2006)

My son was about 5 and a half and about 3 foot 8 he is 7 now and not too much bigger! but now sits in a graco turbo backless booster and he likes it a lot!


----------



## roadfamily6now (Sep 14, 2006)

when kids are young, I belive, from what our NP told us...is that they should be "square" meaning at 50lbs they would be about 50 inches. Give or take.

All my kids were like that except one.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

My DD1 is exactly 50 pounds - she is only 4, but she's tall too, around 47 inches I believe. She's in a Graco Turbo Booster.


----------



## LovemyBoo (Oct 11, 2004)

My ds finally hit 50lbs at his 8 year old well check. He was 51.5" tall. I think his 9 year old wellcheck may be the first time he is heavier in pounds than taller in inches.


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

I think she was around 4 years old and 44-46 inches tall when she was 50 lbs. She may have hit 50 lbs prior to 4, but was in that height range when she was that weight.


----------



## frogguruami (Sep 21, 2004)

DS1 is between 55 and 60lbs and around 48-50 inches tall and he will be 8 in April. DS2 is around 45lbs and is 42 to 44 inches tall.


----------



## craftymom (Jun 27, 2005)

My 7yo ds (Oct bday) is about 47 inches and 48 pounds. Maybe when he hits 8? This is the same kid who doesn't have his 6y molars and does still have his top 2 front baby teeth. He rides in a belt-positioning booster or the car's built in booster (which he was not comfortable in until he was about 45 pounds, though the manual says 40 pounds).

My 4yo ds (Nov bday) is about 30 pounds (fully dressed) and 38 inches. He's going to outgrow his carseat (height wise) in the next couple of months, so I have the joy of trying to find one that can fit in the middle of our backseat so I can have a 7yo on each side of him for playdates and carpools AND that he's not too tall for.


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

8 and around 47inches.


----------



## mata (Apr 20, 2006)

my oldest daughter is six, weighs 40 lbs, and is 49" tall.


----------



## wanderlost (Dec 27, 2005)

ds is 7 - about 50 in and about 58 lbs


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

My DD was probably 8 when she hit 50 lbs and around 52" tall.

My almost 7 year old DS is around 50" and 47/48 lbs.


----------



## Throkmorton (Jun 30, 2003)

DS is 54lbs and 46". He is 4.5

We are waiting for him to shoot up in height because he gained 3lbs in 6 weeks


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

DD is 8 years, 52" and 55 lbs so I would guess 7 years, 50ish" and 50ish lbs.


----------



## KarenEMT (Aug 10, 2002)

DS hit 50 lb at 4 yrs and 3 mos. He was 43 inches tall at that point. I have him in a Husky.

He just turned 5 and is now 44-1/2 inches and 51 lb, so it appears his weight is slowing down for the first time since birth.


----------



## rubelin (Feb 3, 2002)

my oldest was 48 lbs and 48" at 48 months







I think he was around 54lbs and a similar height at 5 yrs and about 65 lbs at 6 yrs. He's now 6.5 and I think he's over 70 lbs. We LOVE our Britax Husky (Regent) around here; it's the only seat that would last for my gigantic children (DS2 is growing at a similar speed). We'll be lucky if it lasts Ben past his 7th birthday.


----------



## Fiestabeth (Aug 4, 2006)

She hasn't got there yet.







She's 8, about 50" tall, and 46lbs. We tease her a little that she'll be in a booster until she's 13.


----------



## Jmo780 (May 3, 2006)

...


----------



## Jmo780 (May 3, 2006)

...


----------



## oldcrunchymom (Jun 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fiestabeth* 
She hasn't got there yet.







She's 8, about 50" tall, and 46lbs. We tease her a little that she'll be in a booster until she's 13.

My 11yo BOY is just a bit bigger than your daughter and he's still in a booster. My 8yo (9 in two months!) dd is 48" and a bit over 50 lbs. I'm amazed that some of the 4 year olds on this thread are as big as she is! My kids are super mini.


----------



## kate~mom (Jul 21, 2003)

dd is close to 50 - 46 lbs and 48 inches. she's almost 6.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

When dd turned 6 she was right around 50lbs and 46 inches.


----------

